# Piccy got put up of a petfinder chi I was checking.



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Albany, NY | Barkley
Yes, I realize they do use the terms "teacup". It was kinda annoying when I called them and I figured out "teacup" was their term for standard sized chihuahua.

Planning a trip to Albany, NY tomorrow so going to see if I might be able to visit this chi while I'm there. He's a longhair like I prefer and have been looking for, but not choosing one based on looks alone.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is a very nice looking boy


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hes a lovely looking chi, I like him alot. 

Good Luck 
x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous, i really like his markings!
Good luck! x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh he's cute! Good luck


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Stunning boy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweetie! Let us know if you get to meet him!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh he is adorable!! x


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I went to Petsmart and was holding Barkley/Bentley chi pictured on my lap( they changed his name). He had a dumb name,I was thinking his siblings must be Yipper and Yapster. I would say who would name their dog this way, except my brother named his cat Meow Meow as a child. 

So I was sitting on the floor with Bentley chi on my lap and mostly petting his neck because he was wearing a sweater.
First time I've ever held a chi before and I thought he had a great temperment. 
Was close to sleeping on my lap at one point, or maybe just tired from the adoptions/visiting with a bunch of strangers, heh. 

So I'm thinking, pros:
- Lovely temperment.
- Seems to be in good health and has had a dental cleaning. 
- Beautiful longhair.
- Nice size.
- Not a nusense barker at all/quiet. 

- Cons:
- Adoption fee is on the high side for a 6 yr old dog ( at least going by other places). 
- Is slightly possessive ( started growling softly when the foster person held him).
- Was recently neutered and is marking.
- Has an apple head when I prefer the deerhead.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is adorable! I cant imagine how on earth he ended up in a rescue?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> He is adorable! I cant imagine how on earth he ended up in a rescue?


Plenty of wonderful dogs end up in rescue. It's incredibly sad.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Love your new siggy Paula! That is my favorite Roo and Pip picture


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Love your new siggy Paula! That is my favorite Roo and Pip picture


Thanks so much, Katy, so sweet of you to say.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

That is is a cute siggy.

From the reply I got concerning Bentley chi, I got the feeling it was a lack of time issue as I was told he came from a single working mom. 
I was wondering why wasn't he neutered. I can only guess he was a breeder, person didn't want to spend the money or maybe they were morally opposed.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

foggy said:


> Thanks so much, Katy, so sweet of you to say.


Youre welcome! You know how much I love your little ones 



Eclipsica said:


> That is is a cute siggy.
> 
> From the reply I got concerning Bentley chi, I got the feeling it was a lack of time issue as I was told he came from a single working mom.
> I was wondering why wasn't he neutered. I can only guess he was a breeder, person didn't want to spend the money or maybe they were morally opposed.


A lot of people dont spay/neuter just because they see it as an unnecessary expense. Not everyone who gets a dog invests the same time and energy into their dogs. I think its hard to get a good read on a dogs temperament someplace like Petsmart because a lot of dogs are overwhelmed by the sights, smells etc. Your best gauge on what hes like is feedback from his foster family. Hes very cute! If you get a good feeling from him, go for it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh he's too cute !!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I love his color and markings!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

he's very cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

He is a cutie! I'm glad you got to go there and see him. I love how you're messuring out the pros and cons instead of OMG HES CUTE NOW NOW NOW! lol Bless his heart I hope the best for him!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I went to look at the adoption application again( which I can't even figure out how to fill it out on line). I figured I haven't decided quite yet, but I may as well try out the application. I think they may have wanted it printed out and taken physically to the adoptions. Oppsies...

Found Bentley chihuahua on the page and it says "on hold" next to Bentley chihuahua pic now, so I may have been too slow with the deciding. 
If there's not an adoption pending, something is going on.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Eclipsica said:


> I went to look at the adoption application again( which I can't even figure out how to fill it out on line). I figured I haven't decided quite yet, but I may as well try out the application. I think they may have wanted it printed out and taken physically to the adoptions. Oppsies...
> 
> Found Bentley chihuahua on the page and it says "on hold" next to Bentley chihuahua pic now, so I may have been too slow with the deciding.
> If there's not an adoption pending, something is going on.


He's super cute. I'm sure somebody probably snatched him up!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I did email them yesterday so I'll see what's up. I have no idea how long these adoptions usually take.
I don't think I 'll drive to Albany this weekend to their next adoptions which are actually further away from me, so either figure out how to fill this thing out online or let it go. 

I decided to advertise on craigslist to see what I'd find there, got one response for puppies and then my ad got flagged. I have no idea why, I'm not selling.
There are wanted ads for chihuahuas and other small dogs on a regular basis.
I gave a few details, what I'm looking for and what I'm avoiding.
I looked at CL rules to try and see why my ad got flagged, I'm not the kind of person who is trying to get around rules.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you you word your ad that you wanted to buy a chi? That may be why it was flagged. Word it that you want to adopt and the flaggers may leave it alone. I have someone in my town that used to flag every ad for chis or pit bulls because he hates them. So it could just be a nut case that flagged your ad. Animals are not allowed to be sold on CL, just rehomed for a small re-homing fee.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope, did say I'd accept a re-homing fee.


----------

